# Asian stock markets



## Trder (11 March 2011)

I'd like to know if anyone in this forum is trading in some Asian stock exchanges like Thailand, Indonesia and Singapore.  I've been through quite a few of the threads here but it seems like most of the exchanges that people trade are either the US, Canadian or even Hong Kong.  
I reckon that some of these markets must offer some good value if they take a big dive and I'd like to know how to set up an account to buy some of the blue chips there if they come down to more reasonable levels.  Commsec does offer execution into Singapore but it's pretty pricey at 1.1%.  Anybody out there know of any brokers that charge more reasonable rates?


----------

